

Rap Genius Launches App That Could Wean It Off Google’s Teat - jhonovich
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/28/rap-genius-app/

======
jhonovich
The problem with the 'wean it off Google's Teat' is that the drop in visitors
documented via Quantcast shows that Rap Genius is extremely dependent on
Google for most traffic. Even if the app appeals to hard core users, how does
this address the huge base of infrequent visitors, who come by Google and
won't have / use this app?

